# Breeders program / software



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Has anyone used this program, if so comments?
Software Dog breeders, Dog breeding, Dog pedigrees - ZooEasy Product info

Or, can anyone recommend a breeders program that works like the pedigree database but for a home pc?

Thanks!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The best pedigree software out there, at least for the European line dogs, is the WinSIS-X database.

WinSIS-X North America-only authorized dealer


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

lhczth said:


> The best pedigree software out there, at least for the European line dogs, is the WinSIS-X database.
> 
> WinSIS-X North America-only authorized dealer


 I'm not sure that's what I'm looking for but I appreciate the lead. Thanks!


----------

